# Do you pee in the shower?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Was just wondering! I wont lie, I piss every morning in the shower!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

lol the threads here are gettin wierder and wierder X


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't do it very often myself, but when I get the urge then yes I sure do


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hmmm


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i give into the urge once inn a while


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sure why not
it helps destroy athletes foot :nod:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

any time im in the shower and have to pee i do no biggie lol


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I piss in the shower like it's my job


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

yes. every morning. and ive never had atheletes foot


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

shower in the morning... what ya think


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn, 
I think it's wrong , to each his own though .
I'd imagine telling ones room mate or spouse might raise an eyebrow.

Here's the results from Mr Poll/.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Aug 21 2003, 10:55 PM
> Was just wondering! I wont lie, I piss every morning in the shower!
> 
> rong666 Posted on Aug 22 2003, 12:45 AM
> ...


Intellectually, explains something about the members here.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

these posts are getting rediculous....


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

ewwwww
That is just nasty. But I guess everyone is different.
But a girl's point of view. What a turn off.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I think Mike got bit by the slut post bug.

And for my answer: You gotta go when you gotta go!!!


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

Hell Yes!!! 1)Saves time
2)Saves water from not having to flush toilet
3)cures and prevents atheletes foot
4)the sound of running water makes you have to piss 
5) it all ends up in the same place whether it goes down the shower 
drain or the toilet hole


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yup.. like i said before... it feels all warm.. ehhehahahahahhaah


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> yup.. like i said before... it feels all warm.. ehhehahahahahhaah










You actaully pee on yourself?? Warm water not good enuff, huh.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hahaha.. COLD showers damn it.. :smile: ...

lol. hahahah.. thats purty good Rhomzilla.. lol. haaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

of course,yes.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

:nod: , yep, it's just like a habit :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im glad I dont use your guys' showers...and whos the genious one that came up with the "it prevents athletes foot" excuse?? I dont think so







In no medical book will it say to pee in your bathtub to prevent athletes foot...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

lol this is to funny







oh!! and yes i do


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hell yeah, I do!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > yup.. like i said before... it feels all warm.. ehhehahahahahhaah
> ...


 golden shower :laugh:


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I piss in the shower. "Its all pipes"... remember.....


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I do because well it all goes to the same place and even if it does get on your feet you are in the damn shower so it washes right off i dont see the big deal in it


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

hell yeh some times i even have a sly dump


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

you people are sick! there is definately no p in my shower, and it had damn well stay that way!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

englishman said:


> hell yeh some times i even have a sly dump


 I'd be interested to find out how that works :rock:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

rday said:


> you people are sick! there is definately no p in my shower, and it had damn well stay that way!


 What?
You will piss in the oven but not in the shower


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> rday said:
> 
> 
> > you people are sick! there is definately no p in my shower, and it had damn well stay that way!
> ...










good question GG


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > rday said:
> ...


 ahha.. well.. piss in the oven probably gives the food a tangy taste...


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

okay, obviously i will piss damn near anywhere when extremely drunk... but in sobriety, urine goes only in the toilet or an alley in cases of neccessity


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

of course , why not. whats so bad by peeing in the shower. if you have to go, you have to go. why wait to go to the toilet. plus it feels better in the shower anyway.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ovaltinesof9 said:


> of course , why not. whats so bad by peeing in the shower. if you have to go, you have to go. why wait to go to the toilet. plus it feels better in the shower anyway.


 What about aiming for the toilet while in the shower??


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ovaltinesof9 said:
> 
> 
> > of course , why not. whats so bad by peeing in the shower. if you have to go, you have to go. why wait to go to the toilet. plus it feels better in the shower anyway.
> ...


 lol that takes skill


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

How about aiming for the toilet, period!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> How about aiming for the toilet, period!










...and leaving the seat up for you too...don't worry


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I piss in the shower when Im not too busy rubbing one out,


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

you should have saved that second part for the next poll


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Shoot I make a game out of it. See if u can get all the piss to go in the drain without it touching the tub........


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha yeah I aim for the drain too. Never make it all the way.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Its official not only are we known as PFURY now we are known as the PITS(piss in the shower)FURY.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ICe EleMenT9 said:


> Its official not only are we known as PFURY now we are known as the PITS(piss in the shower)FURY.


 Speak for yourself...I for one think its wrong. But whatever tickles your pickle...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah That is gross. I mean really how big are your bladders! HOLD IT TILL TEH TOLIET! iT'S NOT HARD!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I do it all the time who cares it all goes down a drain.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

thePACK said:


> ...and leaving the seat up for you too...don't worry


 I don't see why women get mad when the seat is up. They say "how hard is it to lower the seat when you are done?" Well how hard is it to lower it before you go?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

(caazi @ Aug 24 2003, 02:40 AM)


> I don't see why women get mad when the seat is up. They say "how hard is it to lower the seat when you are done?" Well how hard is it to lower it before you go?


ur absolutely right


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Next poll should be how often do you clean your shower, lol.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

caazi said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > ...and leaving the seat up for you too...don't worry
> ...


 Because its dirty!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

caazi said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > ...and leaving the seat up for you too...don't worry
> ...


 The most valid point yet raised in a thread! This could result in a new revolution amongs man and woman kind


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> caazi said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


CAAZI=1
NATT=0


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> and whos the genious one that came up with the "it prevents athletes foot" excuse?? I dont think so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 urine contains anti-fungal & anti-bacterial properties which can kill athlete's foot.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > caazi said:
> ...


 Ohh great your turning into thoroughbred with his scoring system..


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

We all have our dirty little habits...that's half the fun.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 its a very good system, I might add :laugh:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

The thought alone of showering in a shower that was pissed in is disgusting. I'd like to thank you guys for never allowing me to look at my shower the same again. Makes you wonder what kind of people you live with...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i piss in the shower everyday


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> The thought alone of showering in a shower that was pissed in is disgusting. I'd like to thank you guys for never allowing me to look at my shower the same again. Makes you wonder what kind of people you live with...


 haha


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

go to college and live in a dorm and worry about what grows in the bathroom!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well with all the ammonia residue im sure not much grows there :laugh:


----------

